

Silicon Valley is coming back strong and here's why - rantfoil
http://alex.posterous.com/silicon-valley-coming-back-strong-and-heres-w

======
TomOfTTB
The irony is a lot of the points he makes are reasons to stay out of Silicon
Valley. For example, he cites the "death" of VC money and how it's cheaper
than ever to start a company. But proximity to VCs was one of the big reasons
to move your company to the Valley and starting a company isn't that cheap if
you're paying high rent for both home and office space.

Other than that the other points seem pretty superficial ("it's not cool to
work for a big company", "SV entrepreneurs are getting really good").

~~~
byoung2
I believe he said _dearth of VC money_ and that it's not as big a problem as
the media makes it out to be because it's much cheaper to start a company
these days. High rent isn't a big problem either, because startups can work
out of a tiny shared apartment and use cloud infrastructure and broadband
instead of leasing expensive office space with a T1 and a server room.

~~~
jmtulloss
Those costs that you do have, however, are almost certainly higher in the bay
area.

~~~
byoung2
That is definitely true, but it can be worth it to be near VC and a large pool
of talented people. I could start a company in Phoenix, AZ for pennies on the
dollar vs Silicon Valley, but there would be virtually no VC and far fewer
programmers (sorry Phoenix!).

------
ojbyrne
I really wish there were fewer, smarmy, uninformed, superficial blog posts
coming out of Silicon Valley. Then I'd be more inclined to agree with this
post. Just to pick on one point (no. 2):

"People have figured out SOX just means companies should go the acquisition
route. SV has adjusted to the idea of never IPOing"

As an alternative, I'd suggest that in fact the IPO window is suddenly there,
which lifts all boats, including the acquisition boat. Thank you, OPEN.

